# Join bellyjoyful server! [Fatfur, inflation, macro ... ]



## xiardoruzo (Oct 24, 2020)

Bellyjoyful is a fictional restaurant but also a furry community

we aim to

-Bring together furries with various fetish.(Fat, Inflation, Macro, Toon, Fusion .... and others)
-Bring together the furry Canadians a little scattered in the community.

The community is not aimed exclusively at Canadians
everyfur is welcome

-Channels of different fetish are available
-Artists can promote their arts in channels designed for it
-We have nsfw channels (not available for -18)
-Roles can be chosen by simple click on reactions
-We put other channels and bots for entertainment purposes
-Special roles can be chosen for commissioners and artists wanting to be pinged
-More to come! especially when we try to improve the server as best we can.

[Note : Nsfw channels is only accessible to over 18 year olds. It is not negotiable]

Server link
https://discord.gg/ahUk33t​
Logo by  : https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragon-powah


----------

